# 95 altima gxe Head light removal



## socalskater1459 (May 11, 2006)

i want to completly remove the head light units no just get to the bulb. any one have any ideas on how to do this?


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

There is little clips you axcess throught the grill in all 4 corner (upper and lower), use a long flat head screw driver and turn them 1/4 turn either way, then the grill should pop out. After that it's just a couple of bolts to remove the headlight. Don't force anything! I purchased a headlight of e-bay for about $70 bucks. It came with all the sockets and a headlight bulb. Stay away from the cheapier lights, they usually don't include the spring clips to hold the bulb in place!


----------

